# Roswitha Schreiner Collagen-Rohlinge - 8x



## Eddie Cochran (1 Okt. 2006)

Dies sind die ersten Versuche der selbst gemachten Collagen der hübschen Roswitha. Sie gefallen mir so gut, dass ich sie trotz kleiner Fehler an den Bildrändern, ins Netz stelle. Außerdem geben sie die richtige Reihenfolge der Collagen wieder.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## Muli (1 Okt. 2006)

Habe einmal freundlichst die Picanzahl ergänzt und dich für die Wahl zum Member des Monats Oktober vorgeschlagen 
Weiter so Eddie und vielen Dank für deine Bereicherung!


----------



## Eddie Cochran (1 Okt. 2006)

*Antwort auf Muli*

Hallo Muli!
Freue mich natürlich für Deinen Vorschlag. Aber noch mehr würde ich mich freuen wenn der Begriff "Gelegenheitsuser" verschwinden würde, denn ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass ich dem Board wesentlich mehr gebe, als dass ich es benutze. Wo gibt es wohl noch einen Poster, der auch solch große Collagen (von der Auflösung her) ins Board oder überhaupt irgendwo ins Netz stellt. In meinen Collagen ist fast immer jedes Einzelbild bildschirmfüllend (ohne künstliche Hochrechnung!). Irgendwie müsste es ein System geben, das Antworten ohne Bild, Netzfunde und eigene CAPS,Scans und/oder Collagen unterschiedlich bewertet, wobei ich das Antworten natürlich nicht herunterwürdigen will, denn über ein Danke schön oder eine freundliche Bemerkung freue ich mich selbstverständlich auch. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass ihr an mir noch eine Menge Freude und Spaß haben werdet.
Gruß Eddie


----------



## katzenhaar (2 Okt. 2006)

Herrliche Bilder von Roswitha Schreiner - ein sehr hübsche Frau. Danke.


----------



## simon27 (2 Okt. 2006)

sehr nett, wirklich sehr nett, war die mal süss!


----------



## christk (3 Okt. 2006)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Muli (3 Okt. 2006)

Ich habe mir das zu Herzen genommen was du gesagt hast Eddie ... und den Titel "Gelegenheitsuser" gegen "Starter" ausgetauscht!
Desweiteren biste ja bei 50 Beiträgen sowieso in der Kategorie "Mitglied" gelandet 

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## diango73 (6 Okt. 2006)

jop auch sehr süss ....

man hab ja endlich gleich die mindestpost zusamm


----------



## maggi0684 (8 Okt. 2006)

Danke, sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## tdabeck (26 Feb. 2010)

Sehr schöne Collagen.

danke!!!!


----------



## fredclever (5 Sep. 2010)

Danke dafür.


----------



## frontero (5 Okt. 2010)

Hallo Eddie, super Deine Collagen-Arbeit. Ne Frage. Hast du den kompletten Film als Video? Wenn ja, kannst Du mir eine Kopie davon verkaufen, oder tauschen oder in sonst einer Form zukommen lassen?

Wäre super.
Thx
frontero:WOW:


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2010)

nice


----------



## DRAGO (12 Okt. 2010)

Von ihr hab ich schon lange oben ohne bilder gesucht - vielen dank


----------



## truckerfreund (26 Okt. 2010)




----------



## Trampolin (25 Okt. 2011)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder! :thumbup:


----------



## phprazor (25 Okt. 2011)

Gerade erst entdeckt .... KLASSE!!


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2011)

Roswitha ist ein Goldstück und die Collagen allererste Sahne...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fredclever (27 Okt. 2011)

Klasse danke


----------



## linu (23 Okt. 2012)

Sie ist süß. Schöne Bilder Danke Dir


----------



## Bifftannen (28 Okt. 2012)

Super gemacht, mehr davon (wenn's mehr davon gäb)


----------



## Lumase (29 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Caal (17 Jan. 2013)

:thx: für deine Arbeit. Suuuper Frau


----------



## Weltenbummler (18 Jan. 2013)

Ein wunderbaren kleinen Busen hat Roswitha.


----------



## schaumamal (18 Jan. 2013)

sehr schöne Collagen sind das Danke:thumbup:


----------



## dicz24 (18 Jan. 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PeteConrad (7 März 2013)

Danke schön. Wir haben schon lange zu wenig von ihr gesehen.


----------



## wellington (5 März 2015)

Thanks fur Roswitha !


----------

